
Tiny Humanoid Robot Learning to Fly Real Airplanes - eplanit
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/tiny-humanoid-robot-learning-to-fly-real-airplanes
======
tinyhumanoid
I'm not sure how I feel about the IEE Spectrum site having near youtube level
trolls.

